# AEW Signs Shanna to a 3 year deal



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Perfect - she was very good

Great signing


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Good signing I was very impressed with her this week


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

She was pretty good. Good signing then


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

I didnt realise how old she actually was nearly 40 wow.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Oracle said:


> I didnt realise how old she actually was nearly 40 wow.


Try to tell to a women who is 37 that she's nearly 40....>


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Great to hear. She def. impressed the other night.


----------



## llj (Feb 22, 2018)

Very good signing. AEW needs someone like her.

Surprised she never made it to the WWE actually. A good look, good character work, solid ring work.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Nice. She gets a thumbs up from me. She was very feisty


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

These are the type of women talent signings they need for the foreseeable future. Solid vets who have being around the wrestling world and can go out and have good matches, and help get the greener talent to a better level and keep the women's division ticking over. She was really good on Wednesday, I seem to like the match a lot more then some on here and still stand by it was the best match AEW women's division has had at this point. 

I think more of these type of signings, Shanna will do a job for AEW for the short term. While they wait for bigger star names to get on their radar and more exciting younger talent don't rush to WWE and are giving AEW a chance. 

I think with Jamie, Big Swole, Mercedes Martinez (although how committed is she to AEW will won't know yet, with this per appearance thing), Shanna to add to Riho, Shida, Yuka, Bea. I would still go for another two or three names like a Nicole Savoy even a Tenille Dashwood if she's willing to work and not phone it in just to get the division by for another year or so.


----------



## Stylebender (Oct 12, 2019)

Dont know who that is since I skipped through the match but new talent is always interesting. Especially when you have never heard of them.


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

That's right AEW, lock that booty down. It's what the people want.

wens3 :banderas wens3 :banderas


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Darkest Lariat said:


> That's right AEW, lock that booty down. It's what the people want.
> 
> <img src="http://i.imgur.com/zUFISpo.gif" border="0" alt="" title="owens3" class="inlineimg" /> <img src="http://i.imgur.com/BYFVNd7.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Banderas" class="inlineimg" /> <img src="http://i.imgur.com/zUFISpo.gif" border="0" alt="" title="owens3" class="inlineimg" /> <img src="http://i.imgur.com/BYFVNd7.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Banderas" class="inlineimg" />


Shes hot..definitely


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*According to AEW Social Media ppl her name was SHAZZA lol. Hashtag botch.*


----------



## roastnbake (Dec 30, 2018)

She's got talent. 

She's got facial expression.

She should have won her debut match.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Shanna looked good in this match.

And of course Shida's my favorite female in AEW so loved her here as well.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Rick Sanchez said:


> Shanna looked good in this match.
> 
> And of course Shida's my favorite female in AEW so loved her here as well.


Shanna is the right choice of talent they need, she's got a ton of experience and with her age, she probably won't go beyond this contract. Hopefully by the time is she gone, that the greener talent is up to a better level, that AEW will have gotten a star name or two and have signed up some great indy talent from the women scene. 

I think the likes of Shanna and Mercedes along with Emi Sakura and Awesome Kong. Are the perfect people to have to tick the division over for the next year or so. Until they find their feet as a division.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

smart move. the AEW women's division needs a lot of help, and this signing will help.


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

Good sign and is a fresh face for me. She'll have plenty of opportunity in AEW as well.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Did anyone else read Shayna the first time? LOL I thought Shayna made a sudden jump from NXT I was about to laugh my ass off.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

roastnbake said:


> She's got talent.
> 
> She's got facial expression.
> 
> She should have won her debut match.


Nah, I like her, but Hikaru Shida should be their top female star. She has all the tools.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

The Inbred Goatman said:


> Nah, I like her, but Hikaru Shida should be their top female star. She has all the tools.


No way Shida should have lost that match, Shanna is 37 and is probably going to be there to do a job as a mid carder. Shida is someone who's probably going to be at least a top 3 star in that division. It was the right call imo.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

First time watching her live. Pretty good talent. Her match with Shida went too long for my liking tho.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

Good signing. They need more talent in the women's division.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Awesome news. Great signing and just what the women’s division needs. It’s coming around, folks, just be patient.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

Great news for sure! AEW really needs established and hard-working women like Shanna. She's athletic, charismatic, sells very well and looks great doing it. I also hope they are able to sign Jamie Stayner(?) who we saw 2 weeks ago.

A few more here and there and I'm sure the Women's Division will be just fine.


----------



## I'mTheGreatest (Aug 3, 2019)

Shes just anther girl zero wow factor for me. 

Maybe one of these days they'll add someone worthy to the women's division to get the majority talking.

The women need a Moxley or Jericho type badly hopefully they spend the money on that person when she becomes available.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

Good, the Shida match was one of my favorite Dynamite singles matches. Shanna is one of the few women there who doesn't seem like she should be in developmental


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Cracking signing, I was very impressed with her showing. Always good to have solid workers, then when good characters/performers do stand out from the pack you have the solid roster for them to build credibility against without having to do a million repeat matches.


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

looper007 said:


> No way Shida should have lost that match, Shanna is 37 and is probably going to be there to do a job as a mid carder. Shida is someone who's probably going to be at least a top 3 star in that division. It was the right call imo.


Damn she's 37? I would've never guessed.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

FaceTime Heel said:


> Damn she's 37? I would've never guessed.


She looks in her twenties for sure


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> She looks in her twenties for sure


Most of these women wrestlers do look younger then their ages. Asuka is in her late 30's and looks only if she's in her mid 20's. It's crazy, I suppose the healthy living helps.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

looper007 said:


> Most of these women wrestlers do look younger then their ages. Asuka is in her late 30's and looks only if she's in her mid 20's. It's crazy, I suppose the healthy living helps.


When you think that Kairi is 31....


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

13 year vet and she looks so young, she's hot as heck and a good wrestler. Welcome addition.


----------



## Goenbu Zama (Nov 5, 2019)

Finally She come so great.


----------



## LongPig666 (Mar 27, 2019)

looper007 said:


> Most of these women wrestlers do look younger then their ages. Asuka is in her late 30's and looks only if she's in her mid 20's. It's crazy, I suppose the healthy living helps.


Riho is in her late 50's. True story.:serious:


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

looper007 said:


> Asuka is in her late 30's and looks only if she's in her mid 20's. It's crazy, I suppose the healthy living helps.


It also helps that she's Asian. All Asian women look young as hell until they're like 65 then it's like...BOOM, 400 year old wizard.


----------

